# New obsession



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Folks.

I have recently been going through a spell of slingfocus. Some of you might remember me shooting this at the ECST.









It was inspired by primitive power slingshots.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22666-made-this-little-popper/

Now he has not been active for a year and I thought that it was a shame to let this idea fade, so I am running with it. I am calling the shooters that I have made in this style "WishBones" as that is what the frames look like to me.








My case has been that I have encountered really nice forks that are just to small in the ordinary sense. Twigs in fact. A lot of members live in urban/city environments where opportunities for natural forks are rare and difficult to access. These are little shooters that don't think that they are little. I have been stringing them up with 2040 & 1842 in straights and pseudo taper and they seriously throw BB's, 3/8ths steel and 1/2" marbles.



























With the pinky lanyard and the finger brace style, there is no appreciable strain on the frame and you can make them from almost anything. Which is a problem as I can't stop making them!

Thanx for lookin' & Happy Shootin'!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sweet little shooters


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I love the pinkie lanyards, but am curious, do the gypsy tabs help some how taking the strain off of theforks our is it just your preferred shooting style? I really dig the way these little guys look and appreciate any feed back.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I put the tabs on there because the forks are too small for a regular attachment. I've been using tubes, but you can hook up flatbands to them just as well. As for strain, the only place that there is any is on the ends and your fingers are bracing that. That is why you can use such small diameter forks. There is actually no load on the body of the forks.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cool!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Love it, I have about 10 or 12 beautiful little yew forks that I never had the heart to throw away. They are to small for standard naturals but this is exactly what I had hoped to find.

Your a star!!!! (if I knew you better I would say I love you ha ha ha)

Cheers for the Idea

Clint.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You are welcome. I look forward to seeing what you do.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I might just have a fork or two that fits the bill  thanks Flipgun!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

This little shooter idea looks great. You should push it to its limits man. I like it


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice little shooter


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Bingo! Love this idea and sweeet forks man!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Lovin this idea. Thanks for sharing it!
Be well,
SF


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I really need to try a natural, thats a fine Shooter !
Keep-em coming. 
Thnx, Mike


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the little ones ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Great used of materials mate! Love the tabs!

Cheers!

Emito.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice! I like small shooters.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Good idea and great use of what you have.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

cool !


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I really like that little pinky lanyard. That is a great idea.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

TSM said:


> I really like that little pinky lanyard. That is a great idea.


So do I. Thats why I stole... erm Display it.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :thumbsup:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice to look at and shoot. I am adding pinky laynards to a few of mine now. Always good times on the slingshot forum.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Nice to look at and shoot. I am adding pinky laynards to a few of mine now. Always good times on the slingshot forum.


The pinkie lanyard has become my favorite since I can let go and still hold the frame with it while loading for my next shot. I've stopped shooting anything that I suspect might be weak enough to break.


----------

